# nVidia 3D Vision auf 100 Hertz-Fernseher?



## Speedi (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich war heute bei Media Markt und habe begeistert die nVidia 3D Vision Brille an dem Fun-Racer "Pure" ausprobiert.
Das System hing an einem TFT von Samsung mit 120 Hertz.

Nun ist meine Frage, ob man diese Brille auch an einem ganz normalen Full-HD Fernseher mit der 100 Hetz Technologie betreiben kann, oder sogar an einem normalen TFT mit 60 Hertz!?

Wenn es nicht gehen sollte, warum ist dann unbedingt ein 120 Hertz-Monitor zu benutzen??


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Cycle (16. Mai 2009)

Hi,

zunächst einmal kann ich dir von anderen Meinung sagen, dass man 50 Hz bemerkbar, in Form von Flackern, wahrnimmt (ich selber kann darüber nicht berichten, da ich es noch nicht probiert habe).
Ab 60 Hz sieht das Bild dann wohl flüssig aus.

nVidia 3D Vision erzeugt zwei Bilder und versetzt dessen Blickwinkel und bestimmt anhand von Verdunklung eines Brillenglases der Shutter-Brille für welches Auge das Bild bestimmt ist. Das Gehirn setzt das in ein dreidimensionales Bild um. Wie erwähnt nimmt man 60 Hz als flüssige Darstellung war und wegen der 2 erzeugten Bildern für die dreidimensionale Sicht benötigt man 120 Hz. 
Bei Röhrenmonitoren sollen 100 Hz reichen, die Frequenz kann man wohl auch in den Treibern einstellen.


----------



## Speedi (17. Mai 2009)

Achso^^
Das heißt mit einem Standard-TFT mit 60 Hertz hätte man dann 2x 30 Hertz und somit evtl. Falckern!?
Dann ist das klar^^ Schade eigentlich, denn ich möchte eigentlich nicht so gern 370 Euro für nen Monitor ausgeben, nur damit dort dann 3D Vision funktioniert...

Aber trotzdem danke für deine Antwort!

Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Kenneth (4. Juni 2009)

Kann sagen das ich mit 100Hz CRT leben könnte. 85Hz nur zum testen. Hatte es damals mit meinen eDimensional so erlebt. Dauerhaft unter 100Hz definitiv nix. Aber jetzt nicht den nächstbesten 100Hz Plasma kaufen. Sind a: nich von NVida unterstützt und b: nehmen die (wie alle) nur ein 60Hz sinal als input auf was künstlich auf 100Hz und höher interpoliert wird. CRT's sollen aber offizell fkt.


----------



## nVIDIA (4. Juni 2009)

Wenn man den Treiber der Brille installiert startet im Nachhinein so ein Einstellungs-Wizard um die Brille optimal einzustellen. Da steht 120 Hz ist für spielen in der Nacht, aber das Licht ist an, 110 Hz für Tageslicht und 100 Hz für Nacht und das Licht ist an, aber irgendtwas noch mit 50 Hz ... das weiß ich nicht mehr, was damit gemeint war..


----------



## Speedi (4. Juni 2009)

Naja, ist mir sowieoso ziemlich egal, wenn die Brille nur mit speziellen Monitoren funktioniert...
Dann hat sich das für mich erledigt, schade eigentlich!

Aber danke nochmal für eure Antworten!


----------

